# Gummifisch / Twister / Softjerk / Dropshot Unterschiede ???



## Assigned (3. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

ich versuche mich nun schon seit mehreren Tagen in diese Thematik einzulesen, allerdings ist das Internet inzwischen so ein unübersichtlicher zugemüllter haufen, das man beim Suchen leider nicht mehr vernünftige Sachen findet 

Mittlerweile bin ich so weit, das ich weiß, alles sind Spinnfischarten und alle haben einen Gummiköder.

So weit ich nun weiß, wird beim Dropshotten ein zusätliches Gewicht, welches auf dem Grund liegen bleibt eingesetzt, sodass der Gummiköder in einer gewissen Höhe zappeln kann.

Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir bei den restlichen Begrifflichkeiten etwas weiterhelfen, damit ich durch den Dschungel mal etwas durchsteigen kann.


Desweiteren wundere ich mich, das man für Dropshot fischen eine spezielle Rute "benötigt" , da es ja auch nur eine Art des Spinnfischens ist.
Die Frage ist von meiner Seite wirklich, was Braucht man und was ist einfach nur Geldmacherei und was ist nice 2 have?

Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir etwas weiter helfen.
Sonnige Grüße aus Niedersachsen.


----------



## Frosch38 (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Gummifisch / Twister / Softjerk / Dropshot Unterschiede ???*

Eine Dropshot Rute ist wirklich notwendig da andere Ruten nicht über eine so sensible Spitze Verfügen.Mache den selbstversuch wenn ein Bekanter von dir so eine Rute besitzt wirst du den Unterschied veststellen.


----------



## FangeNichts5 (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Gummifisch / Twister / Softjerk / Dropshot Unterschiede ???*



Frosch38 schrieb:


> Eine Dropshot Rute ist wirklich notwendig da andere Ruten nicht über eine so sensible Spitze Verfügen.Mache den selbstversuch wenn ein Bekanter von dir so eine Rute besitzt wirst du den Unterschied veststellen.


 
Das ist m. M. nach Unsinn: Man kann mit jeder Rute das DS-Rig fischen. Meine ersten Versuche mit dem DS-Rig habe ich mit einer harten, 80Gramm Hecht-Spinnrute gemacht, und trotzdem meine Fische gefangen, und die Bisse erkannt. Ich denke, so gut wie jede "normale" Spinnrute kann zum fischen mit dem DS-Rig benutzt werden. Da brauch man nichts spezielles.

@ Assigned
Twister und Gummifische werden meistens mit Haken mit Bleiköpfen (Jigköpfe, Jigheads) bestückt. Diese Köder werden meistens zum Zander- und Barschfischen benutzt, allerdings kann man sie auf so gut wie jede Fischart, die raubt, benutzen. Wie man den Köder fischt, ist Geschmackssache, meistens aber wird der Köder über den Grund "geklopft". Man lässt also den Köder bis zum Grund absinken, kurbelt kurz an (vielleicht noch ein kleiner Schlag in der Rute) und lässt dann den Köder wieder zum Grund absinken. Dabei sollte man Kontakt zum Köder halten, denn besonders beim Zanderfischen kommen die Bisse oft in der Absinkphase. Und so geht das denn weiter.
Am besten, du lässt dir das ganze mal zeigen, schriftlich ist das immer etwas schwer zu beschreiben|rolleyes

Zum Thema Softjerk kann ich leider nicht so viel sagen.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte helfen.

MFG
FangeNichts5


----------



## Assigned (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Gummifisch / Twister / Softjerk / Dropshot Unterschiede ???*

Hi, erstmal danke für die Antworten.
Dem entnehme ich, das Gummifische und Twister so ziemlich das gleiche sind.

Da ich weiterhin versucht habe, hinter das Softjerken zu kommen, hat sich mir nun gleich wieder die Frage gestellt, was ist "Twitchen" und generell "Jerken" ?

Also ich finde diese Begrifflichkeiten echt eine absolute Katastrophe, ob die gemacht sind um Jungangler abzuschrecken?
Genauso wie die verschiedenen Begriffe beim Dropshotten, wie z.B. "Rig"

Gibt es eigentlich irgendwie ein Angellexikon?

Schönen Gruß aus dem heute sehr sonnigen Niedersachsen.


----------



## Spiro (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Gummifisch / Twister / Softjerk / Dropshot Unterschiede ???*

http://www.anglernetz.de/forum/fuehrungstechniken-wobbler-t2301.html

Dort geht es zwar um Wobbler, aber die Begriffe nach denen du fragtest werden dort erklärt.

Und hier 

http://www.spinnfischen.info/e/methoden/montagen.html

werden einige Montagen und Rigs erklärt.

Soll nur als Beispiel dienen. Man kann natürlich die meisten Methoden, Rigs und Köder abändern und nach seinen Wünschen "verschlimmbessern".


----------



## stroffel (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Gummifisch / Twister / Softjerk / Dropshot Unterschiede ???*

Hi ich versuch mal soweit ich das weis, es zu erklären. Also:

Gummifische ist ein überbegriff für (und jetzt kommts!) Fische aus Gummi! Darunter fallen verschiedene Arten! 
- No Action Shads (=Fischlis ohne aktion) diese haben keinen Schufelschwanz der Druckwellen beim einkurbeln erzeugen. In der regel werden diese GuFis an Dropshot rigs gefischt.

- Action Shads: Haben einen schaufelschwanz und werden in der Regel mit Bleikopfhaken (=Jig oder Jighead) gefischt.

- Twister: sind auch aus Gummi haben aber nicht die Form eines Fisches sondern einen runden Körper und einen Flachen U-Förmigen Schwanz.

- Softjerk: Hier bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher ob es überhaupt eine einheitliche erklärung gibt. Ich würde sagen es ist zunächst ein allgemeiner für begriff für Gummiköder. Diese müssen nicht zwangsläufig Fischförmig sein. Gerade für Texas-, Florida- oder Carolinger Rig gibt es viele "Wurmförmige" köder. Action shads werden in der Regel nicht zu den Softjerks gezählt. Und softjerks werden in der regel auch nicht mit bleikopf gefischt.


----------



## Frosch38 (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Gummifisch / Twister / Softjerk / Dropshot Unterschiede ???*

Das ist m. M. nach Unsinn: Man kann mit jeder Rute das DS-Rig fischen. Meine ersten Versuche mit dem DS-Rig habe ich mit einer harten, 80Gramm Hecht-Spinnrute gemacht, und trotzdem meine Fische gefangen, und die Bisse erkannt. Ich denke, so gut wie jede "normale" Spinnrute kann zum fischen mit dem DS-Rig benutzt werden. Da brauch man nichts spezielles.

Wenn du dann mit deiner Rute und 10g Blei angelst dann geht das bestimmt. Habe auch zum Anfang mit einer Spinnrute angefangen und bin dann schnell umgestiegen da doch Unterschiede festzustellen waren.


----------



## Lenkers (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Gummifisch / Twister / Softjerk / Dropshot Unterschiede ???*



Assigned schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich versuche mich nun schon seit mehreren Tagen in diese Thematik einzulesen, allerdings ist das Internet inzwischen so ein unübersichtlicher zugemüllter haufen, das man beim Suchen leider nicht mehr vernünftige Sachen findet



Hallo mein Lieber Assigned
ich versuche mich seit Jahren in dieses Thema ein zu lesen... es steht alles geschrieben, dazu kommen allerdings viel zu viele unnötige Fragen. Mit ein bisschen Geduld und mehr Spaß am Lesen hätten es Alle leichter sich in dem Informationsdschungel.

Schau Dir mal diese Seiten an:

Anglerboard
Drop Shot de

Mit Gummi zu fischen ist eine sehr preisgünstige aber dennoch erfolgreiche Methode, hängt aber letztlich auch von Deinem Gewässer(n) ab, ob´s funktioniert.

TL Lenker


----------



## husky (20. November 2010)

*AW: Gummifisch / Twister / Softjerk / Dropshot Unterschiede ???*

hi assigned,

die anderen haben ja schon sehr nützliche einträge verfasst, ich kann dir noch die Jig-Fanatics empfehlen, die jungs sind super und vor deren seite kann man echt nur den hut ziehen, respekt was die da arbeit rein setzen.

http://www.jigfanatics.de/index2.html

VG,

Husky


----------



## Stoney0066 (22. November 2010)

*AW: Gummifisch / Twister / Softjerk / Dropshot Unterschiede ???*

dann auch noch was von mir... 

Rig => Montage 

Und zur DropSchrott Rute: 
Klar kann man mit jeder Rute DropSchrotten, allerdings sieht(spürt) man die ganz vorsichtigen zupfer mit ner sensiblen Rute deutlich besser wie mit ner 80 g Hechtrute! Und der Fisch spürt auch deutlich weniger wiederstand.

Gruß
Sebastian


----------

